# Earth First! Winter Moot 2012 from Feb 24-26th in Lanark, Scotland YES



## lalalazoe (Feb 8, 2012)

3 days of workshops, skillshares, discussions.... yum yum yum.
heres the website: http://earthfirstgathering.org.uk/2012moot/

anyone here thinking of checking it out?
I'll be in Southwest Ireland.... would love to find someone in the area looking to head up there!


----------

